# 2wd F-350 dump for plowing? Whadu think



## fishgeek (Sep 10, 2010)

I got a fantastic deal on a 87 F-350 8’ dump truck. I seen this truck from the road sitting way back in this long drive way, so I went up and asked if he wanted to sell it and he said ya. To make a long story shorter the truck only has 36,000 miles on it. The truck last moved in 2005. Put a new battery in it, new fuel pump and rebuilt the carb and it started rite up and ran sweet. The exhaust needs work and some new front tires. When I asked the guy what he wanted for the truck he said he was just going to junk it and the wrecking yard would give him a $250.00 a ton. I don’t want to tell you guys that I only paid $200.00 for the truck. The body is almost rust free, 2 spots on the hood and some on the back of the cab by the pinch welds, none on the rocker or doors. Factory mirrors no dents or dings. No holes in the dump body and it works, it has the typical paint peeling off the dump. Its all white and respectable looking.

Anyway to my main question anybody plow with one of these with 2wd??
I have read some posts on this question but I’m hoping to find someone with a ford like this to answer the question. Would this work with a Wideout Western plow?? Even If a wideout wouldn’t work will I need to do something to the front spring?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

We use an F350 00 extended cab 2wd dumper with a 9' diamond - with pro wings so she is almost 11 ft wide.

Tight spots and back dragging it is no good for, but teamed with a 4x4 it moves tonnes of snow.

Best buy is great snow tires, little bit of weight.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plowing with a 2wd dump? Hmm, interesting subject. I'm not sure if that has been brought up before.

Get the truck running and cleaned up. Sell it, turn a big profit, and buy a 4wd.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1288128 said:


> Plowing with a 2wd dump? Hmm, interesting subject. I'm not sure if that has been brought up before.d.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## fishgeek (Sep 10, 2010)

goel;1288071 said:


> We use an F350 00 extended cab 2wd dumper with a 9' diamond - with pro wings so she is almost 11 ft wide.
> 
> Tight spots and back dragging it is no good for, but teamed with a 4x4 it moves tonnes of snow.
> 
> Best buy is great snow tires, little bit of weight.


Did you need to do anything to the front end to hold the weight of that plow?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think we all need to remember that virtually all municipal plows are 2WD. That said, they counterweight the hell out of them either with a salter or something in the dump body. And I should probably add that most of them are well over the legal weight limit too. As somebody else has already said though, they don't back blade or back up much either. 

So the answer to your question is yes, you could plow with it - with the right modifications.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

2COR517;1288128 said:


> Plowing with a 2wd dump? Hmm, interesting subject. I'm not sure if that has been brought up before.
> 
> Get the truck running and cleaned up. Sell it, turn a big profit, and buy a 4wd.


TONS of big landscape companies in NJ use F550s with C/Cs and 9-12' bodies on back in 2wd.. most arnt buying 4x4s... crazy and i wouldnt do that myself but even brickmans saves money that way, with enough weight in back and being careful you wont need 4x4.


----------



## fishgeek (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

I have an 88 F-350 2 wheel dump. I don't plow with it. I did look for a western mount and had trouble finding one that would work without modifications. I was told the mount would sit too low and would have to be modified. Sounded like to much troubel for my intentions. I was just going to add weight to it and use chains for a back-up plow vehicle of open flat lots. There are guys out there that do plow with 2 wheel drive. Again, you have be careful and choose work that would fit your application. Good Luck.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

First I have to ask, what are you plowing that you want a wideout plow ?

Next to answer your questions. Will a wideout work ? Sure it will. But you have to remember the bigger the plow the heavier the plow and the harder it will be to move. I would recommend staying with a regular 9' blade.

Next, The front springs should handle it with no problem.

Now, you do want to get a good set of snow tires for all wheels. Yeh I know it's 2 WD but snows on the front will be a big help with steering and stopping. Next is weight. You will want to put about 1/2 ton of weight in the back. The best to use is sand or some kind of antiskid that way if you do get stuck you can shovel some of it under your wheels to help get traction to get out.

And last, it sounds like you got a hell of a deal on the truck, good luck.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

One of my trucks is a 99 F450 2wd with a 9' Fisher and a 2 yd sander. You really need to have some patience and choose your battles carefully when plowing with a 2wd truck. The more weight - the better, i've experimented with various amounts of ballast and have found that a full hopper of sand produces the best results (about 4500lbs). From what i've read and been told a dif locker can make a world of difference as well, i plan on installing one as soon as my budget allows. Good luck, Roy


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

u should be able to plow with wideout as long as u have enough weight, my father has a 2003 ford f450 2wd at 1st we had a blizzard power plow with a 4yd salter filled up and it drove in snow fine nd plowed great, then put a poly 2yd on it and it wasnt enough 2 push the plow with a pile of snow, now we got the 4yd back on with a 9' fisher and is excellent in the snow and plows like a beast...so make sure u have enough weight and good tread tires


----------

